# How to copy photos to DVD in XP



## samtooth6 (Nov 5, 2000)

I have so many photos in My Pictures that it's too many for CDs, so I'm trying to figure out how to copy them to a blank DVD. Can't find instructions to do that in my XP Help & Support. Any assistance will be appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You need to tell us system and model number or hardware really to help but XP does not have native burning software, Vista does. So you need a program to do this such as Roxio, Recordnowmax, or Nero onboard to do it. There is a free program called Cdburner Pro you can use:
http://cdburnerxp.se/
You can use Belarc Advisor to see what programs you have but do not place entire log here as it shows product codes for programs and serial numbers you do not want to publish on the internet.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## samtooth6 (Nov 5, 2000)

I see that I have Sonic RecordNow. All I have to do now is figure out how to use it. Thanks very much.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes that's an easy program to use also.


----------



## samtooth6 (Nov 5, 2000)

OK.......maybe easy for you.......me, not so much. I opened it up and went to "Burn Image" (Create a disc from an image already on your hard drive), it asks for me to "choose a location for the image". I want to copy ALL the pictures on My Pictures. It looks like I have to select each individual folder one at a time. Does that sound right?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

samtooth6 said:


> OK.......maybe easy for you.......me, not so much. I opened it up and went to "Burn Image" (Create a disc from an image already on your hard drive), it asks for me to "choose a location for the image". I want to copy ALL the pictures on My Pictures. It looks like I have to select each individual folder one at a time. Does that sound right?


The "Burn Image" it is referring to is an ".iso" image, not the same as the "photo images" from cameras.

You want to burn a data dvd.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Choose "data file" then open "add" and that gives you an image of your hard drive and you choose the file you want to burn and then choose "burn" and it's done.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa has a good backup tool:
http://picasa.google.com/


----------

